#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Gamming Smartphone Xiaomi BlackShark's registration OPEN now !!!

## Assassin

Every gamer loves to feel gaming experience in their smartphone too. Motorola Droid Razzer Series brings the gaming smartphone tradition to the Market. But Now It's from Xiaomi!!! 

*Xiaomi's BlackShark* to feature with,
Snapdragon 845256GB internal storage8GB RAM.Dual Rear Camera 12 + 20MP and Front with 20 MPLiquid cooling system that can reduce the temperature of components to 8C4000mAh Battery to provide 5 hours play (Quick Charging Suppport 3.0)Cool _Game Controller_ that easily fix with it.

They open their REGISTRATION for this Smartphone and it reaches nearly 100 000 users already. 

BlackSharkGaming Review:

----------

